# Feeling a bit down today



## Billychick

I was diagnosed on 11 Jan and have been on med since then, just feel a bit low today, not sure why.  I went to the GP's last week, she checked my BP, which was high as was my heart rate, which did come down.  I mentioned to her that the Metformin (take 1000 twice a day - just the standard release) is giving me diarrhoea most days, which I know is a side effect, was told to leave it another week and then she would change it to the slow release.  

I really want to try and stick with the ones I am on, but I feel so low and wish the diarrhoea would go away - is 4 weeks a long time to have it?  - I am an anxious person by nature and am waiting to get some counselling.  Sorry to go on, just wanted some helpful advise from all you lovely people.  

Meds: 
2 x 1000 Metformin per day,  
1 x 10mg Avorstatin per day
1 x 10 mg Amlodipine+ 1 x 2.5 Rampril for BP per day
1 x 2.5, x Bisoprolol (Beta Blocker) per day


----------



## Diabetes UK

Welcome to the forum Billy  No need to apologise, you have come to the right place! There are many lovely people on here who will be able to share their knowledge and expertise with you.


----------



## HOBIE

Sorry to here. I would change my diet. Have a look on Google to see what's good for diet. Good luck BC


----------



## Billychick

Thank you Hannah - I do appreciate you responding


----------



## Billychick

Thanks HOBIE


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Billychick ~ Metfartin (as we call it here!) does have unpleasant side effects unfortunately. However, there is a Slow Release Metformin ~ why not ask your GP to change your med to the SR?

I started on Metformin with with disastrous side effects which left me housebound & my GP switched it to Sukkarto SR. I stuck with this for about 4wks but still the side effects continued. I took myself off that med and the diarrhorea stopped. I did inform my GP during my next appointment and he was happy for me to manage my diabetes with Diet & Exercise only. It took me about 16 months but I've lowered my HbA1c from 53mmol/ to 32mmol/ which is none diabetic category.  It's hard work but my daily waking bgls (blood glucose levels) are usually in the upper 5's ~ lower 6's ~ with an elevation of about 2mml post meals.

Of course what works for one may not work for another ~ it takes perseverance and determination ~ so best you seek advice from your GP. As often said here, diabetes is a marathon, not a sprint. I hope your GP will be understanding of your situation, take care x
WL

Dx Type2 April 2016
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Vince_UK

@Billychick 
Hi Welcome to the forum it is a good place to be even though the reasons for being here are not so good. 
It is not the end of the world and it is more than possible to lead a normal health life with a few lifestyle changes.Post any questions you may have and I mean any. No question is a stupid question.
Look at your diet that is the first place to start.
Most of us here follow a low carb diet and if you look at the thread  Food Carbs Queries + Recipes there is a lot of guidance that is invaluable.
There is a very good overview of T2 and I know @Northerner will perhaps give you more details and the link.
You will be fine.
I view my T2 as an inconvenience and we have to be optimistic and positive about the way forward.
Good luck, keep posting and remember the forum is here to help you, use it.


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Billychick said:


> I was diagnosed on 11 Jan and have been on med since then, just feel a bit low today, not sure why.  I went to the GP's last week, she checked my BP, which was high as was my heart rate, which did come down.  I mentioned to her that the Metformin (take 1000 twice a day - just the standard release) is giving me diarrhoea most days, which I know is a side effect, was told to leave it another week and then she would change it to the slow release.
> 
> I really want to try and stick with the ones I am on, but I feel so low and wish the diarrhoea would go away - is 4 weeks a long time to have it?  - I am an anxious person by nature and am waiting to get some counselling.  Sorry to go on, just wanted some helpful advise from all you lovely people.
> 
> Meds:
> 2 x 1000 Metformin per day,
> 1 x 10mg Avorstatin per day
> 1 x 10 mg Amlodipine+ 1 x 2.5 Rampril for BP per day
> 1 x 2.5, x Bisoprolol (Beta Blocker) per day


Welcome to the forum. Plenty of helpful advice and support here. I had diarrhoea for the first 6 weeks taking metformin, but then it stopped almost overnight. Feel great now.


----------



## Wirrallass

Just in case @Northerner hasn't seen this yet ~ here's the link @Vince_UK mentioned, just click or tap on:~

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/

WL
Dx Type2 April 2016
Diet & Exercise only


----------



## Vince_UK

thanks @wirralass 
I keep forgetting to bookmark it, now done


----------



## Vince_UK

@wirralass 
You also have some good advice about that book Carb Counting. I bought it after you gave me the info.


----------



## Billychick

Many thanks for all your replies - I really do appreciate it


----------



## Wirrallass

As an add on: Your low mood may be due to depression which often comes with Diabetes ~ mores the pity as if we havent enough to contend with! If it hangs around for much longer it would be worthy of a consult with your GP IMO ~ but I think once you begin to manage your Diabetes you may find you won't have as many lows ~ if at all. Easier said than done but do try not to worry unduly as it will impact your bgls.
WL


----------



## Billychick

Thanks all.  Just had a call from the Diabetic Clinic - and will attend a 6 week learning course, which will be really useful.  Had a chat with them re the Metformin and was told that I went from 1,000 to 2,000 far too quickly, and that I should drop back to 1500 for a week if that does not help my tummy issues, then go to a 1000 for a week, if that does not work then ask for the slow release.  I am so pleased that I asked the question, and that there are such lovely knowledged people out there to help.  @Wiraless, I agree with you regarding the low mood, NOW the only way is up.  Once again, thank you all for your help. BC


----------



## Pine Marten

I've just seen this, @Billychick, welcome to the forum from me too. I hope you're feeling better now . Good advice here from lovely people, so do let us know how you get on with the course and the clinic.

I managed to give up Metfartin two years ago, so it can be done with a bit of effort! All the best to you.


----------



## Billychick

Many thanks Pine - fantastic you got off the Metfartin!


----------



## Wirrallass

Glad to be of help Billychick, that's what we're here for. I'm so pleased to read you are going to attend a six week Diabetes Education Programme where you will also meet other like people living with Diabetes.

To help you on your way I advocate the book CARB & CALORIE COUNTER (Amazon £10.49) www.amazon.co  It has over 1700 coloured photos of a wide range of popular food & drink items. The *carborhydrates* ~ calorie ~ protein ~ fat ~ saturated fat ~ and fibre values are clearly displayed  in colour-coded circles below each photo.

This highly visual approach makes it incredibly quick & easy to see the nutrient content of the food and drink we consume. This book is also a great support tool for carborhydrate counting in diabetes ~ *weight management* ~ *portion control * and general healthy eating.

Having all this information at your fingertips in an easy to understand format, will help give you better management over your Diabetes. A titbit of advice ~ steer clear of white flour ~ white bread ~ pasta ~ potatoes (2-3 new baby potatoes are ok) and all veggies that grow beneath the ground  ~ rice  and cereals.You may well ask "What the devil can I eat then?!) Believe it or not there are hundreds of healthy food options you can enjoy so please don't think you are going to starve! Help is here always.
Here are 2 links that will both surprise and assist you with food choices:~

https://forum.diabetes.org/boards/threads/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday

Good luck and do please keep updating us as to how you are getting along. Remember,  you are not alone as we will accompany you on your diabetes journey, take care x


----------



## Billychick

Wirralass - bless you, you are so kind x


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi again @Billychick
This is what the front cover looks like for when you order (assuming you will!) x


----------



## Zillah

Hi Billychick.... welcome. I suffer with depression and was already on meds for that before they put me on Metformin... I noticed along with the diarrhoea/ heartburn/balance issues that my mood was also very low whilstbtaking it. I managed for three months then gave up ... have been put on SR metformin.... mood much better and balance even but upset tummy seems to have made a reappearance grrrr. This is all about a personal journey but the people on here are the best travelling companions. Good luck lovely.


----------



## Billychick

Morning @ Zillah - thank you, really appreciate your reply.  I did suffer from depression a long time ago, got thru that - and here to tell the tale.  I am going to try this new way of taking the Metformin and see how I go, if not I will ask for the SR.  I have asked my GP for a referral for some counselling for my anxieties - I think it might help to talk abount things.  My mood is low at the moment - but today I have decided that the only way now is UP!!!  XX


----------



## Billychick

Morning@ Wirralass - many thanks X


----------



## Wirrallass

Billychick said:


> Morning@ Wirralass - many thanks X


Good morning to you too BC. Just a  brief note, are you taking the Metfartin with/or immediately after eating food as this is the correct/best way to take it to alleviate some if not all of the unpleasant side effects. 
WL


----------



## Billychick

WL - Yes taking it directly after food.


----------



## mikeyB

Of course, persistent diarrhoea can cause your mood to lower, whatever the cause, due to minor electrolyte imbalances. You may well find that changing the way you take Metformin, or switch to slow release, will lift your mood automatically as the diarrhoea settles. Hope so


----------



## Billychick

Hi Mike - it sure can make you feel down. Today has not been too bad - I have tweeked the dosage as per the Diabetic Nurses - so fingers crossed.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## scottishlass

Hello and welcome. Hope you're feeling better.  Yes, you really don't need an upset tum on top of everything else, do you!  I find that I'm generally okay with Metformin now, after having diarrhoea over the first few weeks so I hope it all settles down for you too.  My GP upped my Astorvastin last month as she felt my LDL cholesterol is still too high and wow! took me right back to the first couple of weeks of Metformin!  Now off all statins and pleased to find that life beyond the bathroom still exists.  It's really not fair is it?  As if the "D" wasn't hard enough to contend with!


----------



## Drummer

I was on Metformin and Atorvastatin and life was not worth living - the pains in my joints and muscles, the weird changes in flavours, the itching all over, my hair falling out - all the side effects. The worst one was the memory loss - all my songs, gone. I am having to learn them over again, but there is a bit of a glimmer coming back after a year.
The mad thing is that once I stopped the tablets I could go out, exercise, go swimming - when for weeks I was in the room next to the toilet or in there, or changing the bed, or cleaning the floor. It was an absolute nightmare. I also have normal readings on diet only - so all that misery was for nothing.


----------



## Billychick

@scottishlass - Morning, thank you for your reply, much appreciated


----------



## Billychick

Hi All, well I have lasted 5 weeks with the nasty diarrhoea.  I have emailed my GP and asked her to change me over to the slow release, I am so tired of feeling like this, I just hope that the slow release work, please tell me they will.

BC


----------



## David Hay

Billy I was diagnosed two weeks ago, my sugar was 18.5 (330), 
My doctor has me on diet only, and in his words "we have to smash this hard with diet"
so I have gone low carb all my readings before and after meals are now between 6.0 and 6.9
I don't know what your readings are so i'm not suggesting you stop taking the metformin
I can give you a list of the low carb meals I have been eating. 
you should also talk to a diabetic dietician
I keep a record of every meal and what my blood sugar is 2 hrs later
if a meal results in a good reading I can keep making it 
in a few weeks my doctor suggests I will only need to self test in the morning and before bed
Like I said I dont know all your blood workup etc so you need to consult with doctor etc
go low carb


----------



## Billychick

Morning David

Thanks for responding.  The sugar (on waking) was 8.7 and has been as low as 5.1.  I just find the Metformin so debilitating, the toilet at the moment is my best friend.  I sent an email to my GP and rang this morning to see if my new prescription was ready and guess what - they never received it.  I am now waiting for the pharmacist to call me and apparently he can give me prescription, I am so fed up of feeling like this, if you have the list ready available of the low carb meals, I would be very interested in seeing them.

Many thanks

Billy


----------



## Jeandp

Hi Billy
Take a look in the food and carbs section of the forum, lots of meal ideas and recipes in there. Good luck.


----------



## Billychick

Evening All

I am looking for some advice please.  I am now on the slow release Metformin which seems to have calmed down the "tummy", I am taking 2 x 500 (one am, one pm). My GP has said that I should stay on this dosage for a week and then up to 4 x 500 (two am,two pm). Do you think that I should go straight to 2000 or have a week of 1500?  

Many thanks

Billy Chick


----------



## Davein

Personally if it were me I would slowly increase the dosage and see how you tolerate the increase. That is the way I have managed certain drugs in the past. Given your past experiences I would give your body time to get used to the increased dosage.
That's just the way I would approach it.


----------



## Billychick

Many thanks Davein - much appreciated


----------



## Davein

Billychick said:


> Many thanks Davein - much appreciated


Hopefully other members will give you their advice but you're obviously a bit cautious. and I don't blame you, so go with what your instinct tells you to do. Best wishes


----------



## Billychick

I have decided to go with 1,000 for 2 weeks, then increase to 1,500 for 2 weeks and then go for 2,000. So far the slow release has really helped with the tummy issues, but I don't want to tempt fate as I felt so awful for 5 weeks!.  I did have a call from the Diabetic nurse a few weeks ago and she was told me to stop taking 2,000, reduce it to 1,000 and then to 1,500 and if that did not help then get the slow release.  She couldn't understand why GP's only wait a week to increase to the maximum dosage.

Have a nice evening


----------



## Davein

That sounds like a good plan of action. I had to stop metformin after a while because of the stomach pain so I totally understand how you feel. I'm now on insulin therapy and that has proved far better for me. It certainly is a long and sometimes painful learning curve with this c**p condition. Take care


----------



## Billychick

Please, please,  can I have some advise - I am so scared.  I was on the original Metformin which played havoc with my tummy and on 22 Feb my Dr switched me to Glucophage Slow release, which I took 1000mg for 2 weeks, 1500 for 2 weeks, my tummy has been better but still get some bad diahorrea days, which I have managed to put to one side ( I had presumed that the slow release would overnight stop the diahorrea - this has not been the case) Today I decided to increase it to 2000 mg per day (1,000 AM an 1,000 PM).  I took the tablets at 08.45 and I have just had the diahorrea from hell.   Should I decrease again and build up again?  I am going away on Thursday to Thailand and I am so so scared that I am going to be ill, I want to stick with the Metformin, please tell me it will get better and some advise.  I am sorry to have gone on but I am by nature an anxious person.  Thank you so so much in advance.  
Billychick


----------



## Grannylorraine

Welcome,  I think feeling down is perfectly normal after such a diagnosis,  I see that you are now on the slow release, as the side effects of Metformin do get you down.  I have been on it for 15 months now and still get days when I have severe side effects.  I understand the anxiety as I suffer as well.


----------



## Billychick

Thank you Grannylorraine. I have decided that I am going back down to 1000 per day (500 am and 500 pm) and build it back up again, I had assumed that slow release was going to work instantly but that clearly is not the case.  It has only been a month on the slow release and things did get better when I was on the low dosage.


----------



## Davein

I have just looked at some of the meds I used to be on and one was Glucophage SR which according to my packaging is Metformin Slow Release. They are 1000gm tablets quite large.
I can only advise you Ion what I would personally do in a similar situation .Firstly it is a little late in the day to make drastic changes to your meds if you're going away to Thailand in 3 days time .I would watch both my food intake and the carb value of those foods. If you have found some relief from the diahorrea by taking 1500mgs they I personally would fall back to that level again temporarily. I am assuming that you are travelling to Thailand for a short period? I am also assuming you have travel insurance. If your diahorrea persists or gets worse whilst in Thailand, if it were me I would reduce the meds further.
Initially, when I suffered side effects from the metformin, I would reduce the amount taken when the side effects became overbearing. I would then slowly increase the dose after the side effects settled down. I was eventually put on gliclazide which then became ineffective and I'm now on insulin therapy. We are all different and different meds and doses affect us all differently. Diahorrea by nature dehydrates so keep drinking fluids.Try not to become too anxious as this makes your situation worse. As I've said to you before, trust your gut instincts, if your diahorrea becomes worse whilst abroad just lower your dose temporarily. Quite frankly if you are going there on holiday then try an enjoy the experience. If you are going for a longer period then seek advice from NHS Direct or your healthcare provider.


----------



## Wirrallass

Billychick said:


> Please, please,  can I have some advise - I am so scared.  I was on the original Metformin which played havoc with my tummy and on 22 Feb my Dr switched me to Glucophage Slow release, which I took 1000mg for 2 weeks, 1500 for 2 weeks, my tummy has been better but still get some bad diahorrea days, which I have managed to put to one side ( I had presumed that the slow release would overnight stop the diahorrea - this has not been the case) Today I decided to increase it to 2000 mg per day (1,000 AM an 1,000 PM).  I took the tablets at 08.45 and I have just had the diahorrea from hell.   Should I decrease again and build up again?  I am going away on Thursday to Thailand and I am so so scared that I am going to be ill, I want to stick with the Metformin, please tell me it will get better and some advise.  I am sorry to have gone on but I am by nature an anxious person.  Thank you so so much in advance.
> Billychick


Hi Billychick. I'm sorry to read you're still having adverse affects from the Metfartin! Its absolutely horrible isnt it However I personally believe you *should not take it upon yourself to increase/decrease your medication without first consulting either your GP or Diabetes Team.* Therefore why not consult either your GP or your Diabetes Team at the clinic and be guided by them? I know you take the Metfartin after your meals but have you tried taking it *with *your meals instead to see if this makes a difference? Keeping yourself hydrated is a must particularly when sufferring with diarrhoea so do drink plenty of water. I hope you can resolve this problem fairly soon BC as diarrhoea is debilitating particularly if prolonged. Please update us as and when, take care now.
WL.


----------



## Billychick

Davein - very many thanks for your input, I really really do appreciate it.  I have decided that I am going to drop back to 500 mg twice a day - and then increase again gradually say 3 weeks and then 1500 and then 3 weeks and then may up to 2,000 which my GP had suggested that I should go from 1,000 to 2,000 within a week! I am by nature a worrier and also have IBS which does not help on the tummy front, its a vicious circle and I expected the SR to be be an overnight fix.   I am waiting for an appointment for some counselling for my anxiety.   I am going to Thailand for 10 days and really want to have a good time


----------



## Davein

Billychick said:


> Davein - very many thanks for your input, I really really do appreciate it.  I have decided that I am going to drop back to 500 mg twice a day - and then increase again gradually say 3 weeks and then 1500 and then 3 weeks and then may up to 2,000 which my GP had suggested that I should go from 1,000 to 2,000 within a week! I am by nature a worrier and also have IBS which does not help on the tummy front, its a vicious circle and I expected the SR to be be an overnight fix.   I am waiting for an appointment for some counselling for my anxiety.   I am going to Thailand for 10 days and really want to have a good time


Of course you want to enjoy itI'm sure you don't want to be sitting on the loo most of the time you are thereUnfortunately it takes our bodies time to adjust to meds and some take longer than others. I have been through the stages of anxiety and depression and it is a horrible place to be. Luckily, not sure if it was the meds or not, but I managed to escape that hell eventually and I now try not to worry or stress about things as it makes the situation worse.  So enjoy Thailand and I hope everyday there is a good one.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi BC
May I ask what your blood glucose levels are upon waking : pre meals and post prandials. Thanks.


----------



## Billychick

wirralass said:


> Hi Billychick. I'm sorry to read you're still having adverse affects from the Metfartin! Its absolutely horrible isnt it However I personally believe you *should not take it upon yourself to increase/decrease your medication without first consulting either your GP or Diabetes Team.* Therefore why not consult either your GP or your Diabetes Team at the clinic and be guided by them? I know you take the Metfartin after your meals but have you tried taking it *with *your meals instead to see if this makes a difference? Keeping yourself hydrated is a must particularly when sufferring with diarrhoea so do drink plenty of water. I hope you can resolve this problem fairly soon BC as diarrhoea is debilitating particularly if prolonged. Please update us as and when, take care now.
> WL.


My levels have been as low as 5.1 and the highest around 13.


----------



## Billychick

Davein said:


> Of course you want to enjoy itI'm sure you don't want to be sitting on the loo most of the time you are thereUnfortunately it takes our bodies time to adjust to meds and some take longer than others. I have been through the stages of anxiety and depression and it is a horrible place to be. Luckily, not sure if it was the meds or not, but I managed to escape that hell eventually and I now try not to worry or stress about things as it makes the situation worse.  So enjoy Thailand and I hope everyday there is a good one.


Davein - many thanks. I hope it will be good, I am meeting my daughter and partner in Bangkok, going to an elephant sanctuary and then to Krabi for a week


----------



## CathyB

Hi @Billychick i am sorry to say I’m in no position to offer advice as I am new to this myself but I did want to offer a virtual hug (((((hug))))) xx


----------



## Billychick

@CathyB - many thanks - hugs make things better xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Billychick said:


> My levels have been as low as 5.1 and the highest around 13.


I was only wondering that if your numbers are normally  in the 5's and 6's now that maybe you could get away with not taking the Metfartin whilst your in Thailand. But as they can be as high as 13 then I don't think it would be wise to stop taking the med ~ I'm not a Doctor so cant give medical advice ~ but thats just my oppinion.
Take care and enjoy Thailand.


----------



## Drummer

As Metformin is doing such dreadful things to you, why not stop taking it so you can enjoy your holiday - it isn't as though it is a glucose lowering medication - you need to alter your diet for that, and it would be so embarrassing to have diarrhoea on the plane or hotel bedroom.
I stopped taking the Metformin and Atorvastatin after five dreadful weeks - and I had perfectly normal readings at 6 months, and as far as I can tell they have just got better and better as my metabolism improved. I just eat a low carb diet - and am not tempted to stray - I just have to consider getting bad enough results for the doctor to be telling me I had to take tablets again and all temptation fades away.


----------



## Wirrallass

I agree with @Drummer.
As I've said in a previous post, I suffered awful side effects with both Glucophage Metformin and Sukkarto SR which kept me housebound for weeks on end. I just couldn't tolerate Metformin. I ended up taking anti-diarrhoea tablets and came off the metformin. My bgs remained the same. I managed my diabetes with diet control and exercise only and my bgs remained the same so much so that I lowered my HbA1c from 53 to 32 (non diabetic) It took me about 16months of determination tenacity and will power.
Think about it Billychick particularly as your'e going away in two days time ~ it will give your tummy a chance to settle down a litle bit before travelling. Maybe keep a pack of anti-diarrhoea tablets handy on your travels just in case. Take care, good luck and enjoy your holiday x
WL


----------



## Billychick

Morning,

Thank you wirralass and Drummer.  I have decided to try 500 (twice a day) today and tomorrow. I think that when I started the slow release I was ok on that dosage (I can't remember one day from the next!!!) . I am not sure whether you know the answers but if I cannot tolerate Metformin, what other tablets could I be offered.  I am so confused and scared, I am 61 and for the first time in a long long time, I am completely lost.

BCX


----------



## Wirrallass

Billychick said:


> Morning,
> 
> Thank you wirralass and Drummer.  I have decided to try 500 (twice a day) today and tomorrow. I think that when I started the slow release I was ok on that dosage (I can't remember one day from the next!!!) . I am not sure whether you know the answers but if I cannot tolerate Metformin, what other tablets could I be offered.  I am so confused and scared, I am 61 and for the first time in a long long time, I am completely lost.
> 
> BCX


Hi Billychick ~ this diabetes milarky confounds most of us upon being diagnosed ~ and it takes a while to fathom out which meds we can tolerate and which meds we can't. It's understandable that you feel scared and confused ~ diabetes and Metformin is all new to you. I'm really sorry but I can't advise you of an alternative to Metformin because I simply don't know. The best people to speak to is either your GP or your Diabetes Team at The Clinic. I was prescribed 500mg Metformin when I was diagnosed and over the ensuing weeks the dose was increased gradually until I was taking 2000mg per day. 1000mg in the morning and 1000mg in the evening. But like yourself I just couldn't tolerate it because it was making me ill.

I can see that have become extremely anxious now and that will impact your blood glucose levels. I would reiterate that you consult a professional medic particularly as your holiday is approaching fast, to give you peace of mind and confidence in taking your medication. I hope you have had a referral by now regarding Counselling to discuss your anxieties. I'm  sorry I cant help you more BC. Chin up hun ~ if it's any consolation you'll be advising Newbies yourself in several months time! Take care now.
WL


----------



## Billychick

Bless you wirralass - I have had my referral and counselling should be in place when I return from Thailand.  All this has hit me like a ton of bricks, but I am ok with it and will deal with it. It's just I have a big hang up with my tummy ever since I was diagnosed with IBS 20+ years ago.  I will take 500 x 2 per day and then look at it when I come home. I think in the beginning, my GP told me to increase the dosage far too quickly (1000mg for 1 week and then increase to 2000 the next) which played havoc with me.  When I spoke the the Diabetic Nurse she really could not understand when this was down - her words, slowly, slowly.  Now I am on slow release, I had assumed that I would be free of the "Metformin days" but clearly it takes time, which I am happy to give it.  Also to throw a spanner in the works, I had a routine eye test and have been referred to Moorfields eye hospital, and have been advised that I probably have Glaucoma, just need to have one more test!  But when you are anxious all sorts of things go thru your mind . I really, really do appreciate your help and advice.  BC


----------



## Wirrallass

Flippin heck BC that's a mighty big spanner that you could do without
Snap ~ I too was dx with IBS some 27yrs ago but I have to say since I have kept to a low carb diet my IBS doesnt trouble me as much or as often. So in one way being dx with Diabetes has not only 'saved my life' but has practically cured my IBS. I truly hope that your new low carb diet does the same for your IBS. Sorry to hear of your eye probs too and I truly hope that Moorfields will confirm that you *don't *have Glaucoma. You will let us know how you get on nearer the time won't you?
WL


----------



## Billychick

I have an appointment on 1 May - they did tell me that after initial test that there was no damage to the optic nerve which is really good news.  The Dr said that they just need to do a few more tests to either confirm/not whether I do or don't and she seemed to think it would either be check every 6 months or eyedrops - we will see. I suppose that some of this is my own fault - I hate hate hate going to the Dr and if I had gone sooner (have not been for over 15 years) - who knows!
BC


----------



## mikeyB

I agree with the later posts. You could reasonably safely stop the medication, but if you’re worried about doing that, then just take the  500mg twice a day during a meal. Don’t try and increase it, just have a great time.

Then when you get back, discuss an alternative treatment with your doc. Some people can never get tolerant to the side effects.


----------



## Billychick

Thanks Mike, I have started wth the 500mg this AM and will take another 500 mg PM - I am not going to worry about it.  I have taken my levels today and to be honest there really is no difference in the readings.

BC


----------



## Drummer

@Billychick I am going to be 67 in a few days, diagnosed when I was 65, and with normal levels just by cutting out high carb foods. I eat meat, fish, shellfish, eggs, cheese,and set a limit of 10 percent carbs in other foods. I have cream in my coffee and nothing in the mint and licorice tea I like. I can't drink ordinary tea now as it still tastes odd - Metformin can affect the sense of taste and smell.


----------



## Billychick

Thanks Drummer - I find it harder in the mornings. I don't like porridge so I having been having either eggs or a banana and a yoghurt - is that good or bad?  Not sure what else I could really eat


----------



## Davein

Banana  not good. I was going to suggest that if you continue to experience bad side effects with the metformin, to ask your doctor if Gliclazide may be a suitable replacement for you.


----------



## Billychick

Ah - I thought I could eat a bananas - clearly not.  What else could I have with my yoghurt? Berries of some sort? I am eacting Activia yoghurts.  I have been taking 1 x 500mg of Metformin (twice a day) since yesterday and it seems to be getting better.


----------



## Davein

Certain berries are better than others for instance 40gm of blackberries has about 2g carbs whereas 40gm of blueberries has 4g carbs. cranberries have 1g carb per 30gm. Raspberries have 2g per 40gm Strawberries have 5g of carbs per 80gm serving( a small banana has about 17 carbs) 
I would recommend you obtain the Carb and Calorie Counter book (under £11) which contains most low carb food values and shows the high carb ones too, all in picture form and different serving weights. It will also give you ideas of what you could eat without traipsing round the supermarkets.


----------



## Billychick

I will knock the bananas on the head - I have the Carb and Calorie book - but I have put it somewhere so safe- I can't find it!!!


----------



## Davein

As long as it's not in the dustbin.......


----------



## Billychick

Just checked - no it's not there


----------



## Davein

Under the sofa?


----------



## Wirrallass

Washing machine or fridge??


----------



## Wirrallass

A friend of mine once said, "If you can't find something you've mislaid then pray to St Anthony to point you in the right direction....and don't forget to thank him after you find what you're looking for." It might take hours or days but it works


----------



## Davein

wirralass said:


> A friend of mine once said, "If you can't find something you've mislaid then pray to St Anthony to point you in the right direction....and don't forget to thank him after you find what you're looking for." It might take hours or days but it works


And it is always in the last place you look for it


----------



## Wirrallass

Davein said:


> And it is always in the last place you look for it


Yes thats right Davein ~ it was in the coal shed after all


----------



## Billychick

Morning All

I am back from my travels to Thailand - had an amazing time. I have been up since 3.30, washing, ironing, I will probably crash soon!

I carried on taking the Metformin, 500mg am and 500mg pm (with food) - had a few gippy tummy days but Ii think that was more due to what I ate and not the Metformin.  I took my sugar level yesterday morning and it was a 6.1!!

I have decided that I am going to stick with the 1000 mg per day for a few more weeks and then gently increase to 1500.  I have also had my appointment for my counselling come thru (next Friday) so all in all not bad.  Just got to wait till 1 May for my appointment with Moorfields to see if I have Glaucoma, need one more test, but have been told that there is no damage to the optic nerves - which is good news.  For once in a long long time, I am feeling positive.  Once again, thank you all for your support.

BC xx


----------



## Northerner

Billychick said:


> Morning All
> 
> I am back from my travels to Thailand - had an amazing time. I have been up since 3.30, washing, ironing, I will probably crash soon!
> 
> I carried on taking the Metformin, 500mg am and 500mg pm (with food) - had a few gippy tummy days but Ii think that was more due to what I ate and not the Metformin.  I took my sugar level yesterday morning and it was a 6.1!!
> 
> I have decided that I am going to stick with the 1000 mg per day for a few more weeks and then gently increase to 1500.  I have also had my appointment for my counselling come thru (next Friday) so all in all not bad.  Just got to wait till 1 May for my appointment with Moorfields to see if I have Glaucoma, need one more test, but have been told that there is no damage to the optic nerves - which is good news.  For once in a long long time, I am feeling positive.  Once again, thank you all for your support.
> 
> BC xx


Good to hear Billychick  Hope you appointments go well, and glad to hear you had a great time in Thailand


----------



## Billychick

Thanks Northerner


----------



## Davein

Billychick said:


> Morning All
> 
> I am back from my travels to Thailand - had an amazing time. I have been up since 3.30, washing, ironing, I will probably crash soon!
> 
> I carried on taking the Metformin, 500mg am and 500mg pm (with food) - had a few gippy tummy days but Ii think that was more due to what I ate and not the Metformin.  I took my sugar level yesterday morning and it was a 6.1!!
> 
> I have decided that I am going to stick with the 1000 mg per day for a few more weeks and then gently increase to 1500.  I have also had my appointment for my counselling come thru (next Friday) so all in all not bad.  Just got to wait till 1 May for my appointment with Moorfields to see if I have Glaucoma, need one more test, but have been told that there is no damage to the optic nerves - which is good news.  For once in a long long time, I am feeling positive.  Once again, thank you all for your support.
> 
> BC xx


I'm really pleased for you after all your initial problems with the meds. just stay positive and you'll do fine,
Disappointed we didn't get a postcard though


----------



## Billychick

Thanks Davein, didn't you get the postcard - I sent it, must have got lost in the post!


----------

